# 8' Western Pro Plus vs. Boss Poly V 8'-2"



## Silverhowie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Plowsite, What a great resource this website is!! I'm shopping for a new plow now and have been back and forth so many times, I don't know which one I like better now. I was at one time totally sold on a Boss Poly V... until reading posts regarding the center shoe (does it leave a trail?). Also, knowing that I will have my fair share of driveways, I wonder how well the Boss V will back blade. On the positive side> I like fast moving hydraulics and plow lights of Boss. The wings you can buy for the Western Pro Plus with the optional back blade sound like a great deal too?? Can anyone help?? (Both Boss & Western dealers are close by.)


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i will take the western hands down the wings you can attach with pins there good plows no doubt


----------



## Silverhowie (Sep 28, 2004)

Is the Western MVP worth looking at, or do you like the Pro-Plus w/ wings?


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Western or fisher for a V IMO although Boss makes a good straight blade. May need to look into the "smart lock" cylinders(think thats what they are called) for the boss if you go with a boss v. those help keep the wings from folding out while back draging. 

Western and fisher make a good V IMO


----------



## Allsnow (Oct 27, 2003)

*Western or Boss V*

My experience with my Boss 8'2"V plow has bee ugly.
I've gone through 4 locking cylinders 3 springs and had the electrical harness replaced twice.When working the plow does a good job.The problem is it unreliable.
The warranty is next to useless in my experience.
I wouldn't buy another Boss on a bet.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Check out the MVP western. Comes fully loaded out of the box. The boss has no center wiper, no double acting cylinders, no snow foil, and no hand held control. Yes they offer all these (cept the center wiper) as options for around 500 more. My last blade was an MVP uni, great plow that didnt put imprints in your forehead when you catch man hole cover or what ever.
Todd


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Just got a good look at a western pro plus tonight. They look very well built, real beefy.If i was to get another plow that would be top of my list.Plus if you got a lot a driveways they have the back blade option,cant go wrong there.


----------



## Silverhowie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks to everyone on your imput!  

Western seems to be a strong choice for many people, I have heard very little if anything about the cons!
I too have heard bad things about the Boss smart lock cylinders. That came from a Boss dealer who had experience using them and took them all off his plows. The hydraulics sure do move FAST!! I had a different dealer show me how easy it is to hook up...it's only after you line the truck up to the receiver that it becomes easy, he had to back up twice...
I checked out Blizzard plows, and really liked them, but I saw how far the front end in his 1 ton went down-WITH Timbens...way too heavy IMO.
I've had experience using both Fisher V's & straight blades with the sno-foil. I always thought I would automatically buy a V, now that they got rid of the mode button. Many refer to Fisher's as a WELL built plow, but front end wreakers.
Even checked out Sno-Way V's. They should re-design the middle shoe...I don't think it would even last 1/2 season, and the lexon moldboard was very thin.

So far, I'm leaning to a Western Pro-Plus or V... but I'm still looking... and love to hear feed-back


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I thought about getting a Blizzard but I've also heard that they are really heavy and they have problems with the wings.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Problems with the wings on blizzards seems to be fixed or so I have heard?

Some people call boss plows front end wreckers but I have never heard of someone calling a fisher a front end wrecker? Mine trips very well and I will admit that I plow pretty fast. Fisher and western are pretty much the ecact same other than color and how they hook up for V's. If someone calls a Fisher a front end wrecker and says western is good I think they are a bit nutty


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

That's new to me? I've never heard any plow called a front end wrecker. Every plow is hard on a truck in some way or another. :waving:


----------



## mikeww (Nov 27, 2005)

*Snoway center scraper pretty good*

Not as bad as you think by the looks of it. Mine is a rubber type snoway center edge and it works great' lasts as long as my steel cutting edges when replaced as a complete set. Catch mine all the time on things and being flexible it just gives and keeps on working. From what I here and read the Boss has a real problem with their center (hoof wiper) busting off not impressed with that. I am thinking of a Boss but with the new edges that eliminate the center hoof. Trying to make a deal at time of purchase to trade the old style hoof and edges for the new and improved edges. Hope they will do it, buying a new set to replace a new set can be costly.


----------

